# [Games Of The Week] Wizards - Nets



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*(31-31)*





































*Brooks / Martin / Battier / Scola / Hayes*


*at*

*03/09, 7:00 PM ET*



*vs.*

*03/13, 8:30 PM ET*
​


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

If we lose any of these games I will puke


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Jordan Hill with another solid performance so far.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Lowry (yay!) and Ariza are back.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

OT: I was checking the Wizards' schedule and after this game, they have back-to-back-to-back games. WTF?!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> OT: I was checking the Wizards' schedule and after this game, they have back-to-back-to-back games. WTF?!


Holy crap you're right..Yahoo and NBA.com are showing it as well. WTF? I thought it might be a typo or something but its indeed a back to back to back

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/was/schedule


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am starting to like Hill now. He's got some legit potential and after watching him these last couple games it makes me feel even more better about the trade.

Also, props to Scola recently, this guy has been playing out of his mind this month so far. Great to see Kyle and Ariza back


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Houston 96, Washington 88*
> 
> Andray Blatche needs to chill out, though I can't blame him for having absolutely no idea what to do at this point in his career.
> 
> ...


BDL - Behind The Box Score


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Scola is in God Mode


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Scola just went Super Saiyan


----------

